

Grid Computing using Javascript - chriseidhof
http://blog.tupil.com/grid-computing-using-javascript/

======
river_styx
Neat idea, but I'm not sure of its practicality. People typically don't stay
on a single page for extended periods of time. So after setting up the
javascript compute client and transferring data, there wouldn't be time to run
many actual tasks in most cases.

Also of note, Facebook already kinda does this. They sometimes inject
javascript into production pages to run load tests on new code behind the
scenes.

~~~
nreece
>> They sometimes inject javascript into production pages to run load tests on
new code behind the scenes.

Interesting. Do you remember the reference for this one?

------
henryw
not much content there

------
pasbesoin
Interesting.

